# 6.3e slices not downloading. Can I mfs_ftp /SwSystem from my other HR10



## robn77 (Oct 26, 2001)

I was able to upgrade one of my HR10's using the slicer, but my other HR10 never downloaded the software.

Can I somehow transfer the 6.3e from one /SwSystem to another?

Thanks


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

No. It's not anywhere near that simple.


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

robn77 said:


> I was able to upgrade one of my HR10's using the slicer, but my other HR10 never downloaded the software.
> 
> Can I somehow transfer the 6.3e from one /SwSystem to another?
> 
> Thanks


DirecTV has pulled the 6.3e slices out of stream. There is alot of issues with reboots. There sould be a software update soon that fixes that. However if you want 6.3e you can find the slices on e-mule.


----------



## Rgonyer (Jan 8, 2002)

Would a zippered HR10-250 not connected to the phone line pull a new version of software out of the stream? I checked mine last night via TWP and it does not have 6.3e slices on it. I figured they would be there since it used to be in the stream.

I need to figure out the easiest way to upgrade my 3.1.5f system to 6.3e, reboots are killing me.... and I have a TON of shows on that machine.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

does the tivo without the 6.3e slices have any other 6.3x slices?
If so, just upgrade to the version that's there.


----------



## Rgonyer (Jan 8, 2002)

Nope, it sure doesn't. Is there anything I can do to get the slices on there? I have read some things about allowing it to download over the phone, but I'm guessing that won't work for me since the zipper disables calling out.


----------



## robn77 (Oct 26, 2001)

Rgonyer said:


> Nope, it sure doesn't. Is there anything I can do to get the slices on there? I have read some things about allowing it to download over the phone, but I'm guessing that won't work for me since the zipper disables calling out.


A zipper's TiVo can phone out. You just manually invoke the call.

Make sure that if you are running caller id on the TiVo that it is disabled because that kept me from calling.


----------

